# Home 79+ acres SW Mo.



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

This beautiful home sits on 79 + secluded acres 
1500 sq. ft with a full basement give spaciousness to enjoy! Both basement and main floor are walkouts!
Hardwood floors , a fireplace, two sliding glass doors in the living room open onto the south facing covered deck. 
The master bedroom also opens to the deck though sliding glass doors. the othe BR is graced by windows One room upstairs is now being used as an office could also be a bedroom. All bedrooms have closets with louvered doors as does the upstairs full bath. Bath has tiled floors.
Wrap around kitchen cabinets with a movable island,and tiled floor make for ease of cooking/serving for the adjoining dining room. Dining is on the corner and has big windows on two sides.
Entryway/short hall is oak floors . Stairway is beautifully designed with easy steps matching the hardwood floors.
Basement has twin set of sliding glass doors in the large den area, wood stove, utility room with lots of laundry space, and freezer room , storage area that could be turned into a game room or ? The other office (or bd) is in the next room with sliding glass doors. The sliding glass doors open under the deck onto the gently sloping lawn.
All windows in this house open to lovely views of woods,pastures or lawn.
Pines line one side of the driveway, fruit trees on the other side. There is a nice garden area, with freeze proof faucet.
Two car carport with concrete floor sits behind the house.
There is a big red barn, stalls, loft, feeding shed and corrals, Barrn are in excellent to very good condition excellent condition, two smaller barns approx. 30'x20' for hay or equipment storage, a heated shop building, small utility building (as is), and an underground fallout shelter.
Pastures/meadows provide grazing and hay woods 30 acres or so in woods.

1 mile from hwy on gravel roads. $325000


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

We are looking to maybe trade homes & areas. Do you have to sell or just want to change areas you live in? Thankx--DJ outside Bolivar, MO


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

As of now the place has a contract on it. No money yet but they want possession April 30. Money first, possession considered 30-60 days later.. 

Although the placed is considered sold you are welcome to make an offer or appointment to see it, no trades will be considered, sorry!


----------

